# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco ios και ερωτηση για vpn support

## netstorm

c870-advipservicesk9-mz.124-15.T13.bin" ξερει κανεις αν υποστηριζει vpn server? 

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Paddy

Καλησπέρα.  Ναι το IOS αυτό κάνει τόσο site to site VPN (IPSEC) όσο και VPN server (IPSEC/PPTP/L2TP).

Ολοκληρωμένες απαντήσεις μπορείς να βρεις από την ακόλουθη σελίδα:

http://tools.cisco.com/ITDIT/CFN/jsp/index.jsp

Πατάς στο research software, και μετά στο search by image name.

----------

